# Brakes go to the floor when I accidently hit a large bump or pothole



## Vin2k (Jun 22, 2008)

What would cause my brakes to go to the floor and a clank like something's loose under the car when hitting a pothole or dip? I have no fault lights laminated in the car. Brakes are fine on normal bumps and dips but if I accidently hit a large one this problem happens.


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

Might not be your brake.... just check it normal operations and install properly means check all caliper bolts.and make sure it is stopping correctly no spongy brakes.

I had similar issue was due to ... mostly the rear axle bushing was torn / broken / weaken. The other thing might be your shock might have gone bad.

jack up the car on the rear, look into the bushing it's on the front of the rear tire on the axle connecting to the body. If you stress cracks, little wrinkle lines, should consider replacing that.

regarding your brake floors when hitting the large bump might be the abs unit and that is normall. I am not 100% sure about that one.


----------



## Vin2k (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks that makes sense! I notice road noise on tires I just bought a year ago I bet I need shocks too. Thanks i'll check out those bushings in the morning.


----------

